# Earphones for 1.5-2.5k



## flyingcow (Apr 6, 2015)

want good earphones for around 2k, any kind will do,
music- no specific type, any
the best iem around this pice category, thanks


----------



## $hadow (Apr 6, 2015)

Check out T-peos.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 8, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Check out T-peos.


T-peos doesnt ship in my city, tried snapdeal too,
what about cx 300 ii?
i had those sony xb30ex in my mind but it has too much bass i heard..
are there any other brands like t-peos?
i also had es10 in my mind but i currently have es18, they are great but left ear sound is fading away..
thanks


----------



## sandynator (Apr 8, 2015)

try to get from amazon.in

HiFiNage - The Auditory Sensation @ Amazon.in:


Best possible IEM within 2k IMHO else check vsonic vsd3s @2853 from snapdeal


----------



## $hadow (Apr 9, 2015)

sandynator said:


> try to get from amazon.in
> 
> HiFiNage - The Auditory Sensation @ Amazon.in:
> 
> ...



Yeah but they are still OP budget  but a way better option compared to T-peos.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 13, 2015)

[MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]  [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION]
i have decided to go for vsd3s from snapdeal for 3k
should i place the order?

EDIT- cant be delivered to my location :'( 
help pl0x


----------



## High-Fidelity (Apr 13, 2015)

Place an order directly from Online Portable Music System - Music Headphones in India - HiFiNage


----------



## $hadow (Apr 13, 2015)

flyingcow said:


> [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION]  [MENTION=82407]sandynator[/MENTION]
> i have decided to go for vsd3s from snapdeal for 3k
> should i place the order?
> 
> ...



You got one link below and if you want from SD only get it shipped to a relative place and pick it from there.


----------

